# HELP! YT Tadpole?!?!?



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

I was just watching my bakhuis feeding when I heard what sounded like a canary coming from the other side of the room. I knew immediately what it was and moved to the terribilis tank. The big male was sitting at the top of the vivarium, calling his head off. The other was approaching him. I jumped about five feet in the air when I saw what was on its back.










I immediately put a small bowl in the vivarium and filled it with water. The terribilis instead decided to put it in the larger pond, which is full of substrate and pebbles. Finding a tadpole in there will be like looking for a needle in a haystack. Please help me! What do I do?

The male is still calling and the female is sitting next to the pond. 
What do i do? Help!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

First off, that looks kinda like a piece of dirt to me. If you are absolutely sure that's a tad, then u could just raise it in the pond. Just throw some food in the and maybe the occasional fruit fly


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I agree I am pretty sure that is a piece of dirt/ poop, not a tadpole. Even if it did deposit a tadpole in an area that is hard to find, the tadpole can grow just fine in the tank if you toss in some fish flakes or extra fruit flies for it occasionally.
Bryan


----------

